# Lazy Vizsla



## MichelG (Aug 23, 2013)

Is there such a thing as a lazy V? One that will not like running?
The Vizsla that has been assigned to me (from the breeder) has scored "low energy" in her test. Low energy is fine to ensure that my wife and V can co-exist!! :-\ 
...but I want the dog to [link removed] me in my marathon training (when she's old enough, of course). I do lots of running 5 to 6 times a week.
I'm wondering now if she'll want to follow me for long runs.
Do any of you have "lazy" Vizslas that do not like to run (or will quit real early!)?


----------



## solefald (May 16, 2013)

Yeah, "low energy" in Vizsla is not what you think. 

Dre was "good for a condo" and pretty mellow for the first couple of weeks. Last night I took him out and after an hour of him running circles, chasing things, fetching, barking, growling, playing tug, rolling in the grass, and practicing "come" from a distance (this activates the "ludicrous speed") I was completely drenched in sweat and exhausted. The moment we stepped into the house, the whole thing started all over again 

Good luck!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

me and my boys did a first today, took Ruby for a 10 mile bike ride, Ruby is not a lazy V at all, but she ran the full 10 miles, when we stopped she just looked at us as though we were pathetic. V's like to rest and conserve energy, but believe me when I say I doubt very much there is such a thing as a "lazy V" ;D


----------



## esslevy (Mar 23, 2013)

I think I have a "low energy" vizsla. When people meet him they comment on how mellow he seems as I think a lot of people equate "high energy" breeds with frantic-ness, or (in my mind at least) that ball-focussed spaz energy I correlate with some shepherds/cattle dogs. I describe my dog as exercise-intensive, in that he needs a lot of walks/hikes and physical outlets, but it needn't be at a full sprint. He's not the bouncing off the wall energy, but he has stamina and does not wear out easily. He IS the marathon runner, who can log hours/miles, rest, then be ready for more.


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Miles is considered a "medium" energy V. He required 3 hrs of exercise and training a day and can run 14 miles without panting. 

The only time I've seen him quit is if I take him out in the afternoon and it's warm. He hates the heat. And by heat, we live in coastal San Diego. He's a baby, anything more than 75 degrees and it's only beach or walk for him, he won't run with me. He's used to our 5:30am runs.


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

Can a vizsla be classified as "Low Energy?' I think not as Dharma at 13 weeks old is just plain running completely nuts all the time. It can be in the house, the back yard or even just trying to run while on walks on her leash. this has just really increased in the last few days. ;D


----------



## flxstr (Nov 19, 2012)

Our ten month old is definitely low energy. She's ready to relax after only three hours of craziness.


----------



## Nelly (Feb 7, 2013)

Nelly didn't 'unleash the beast' properly until about 4 1/2 months. Enjoy


----------



## CatK (May 29, 2013)

My friend with a med/high energy Viz commented on how amazingly calm my Viz was when we got him. He still bounces off the walls and runs around snorting every time we go for a walk... then again when we get home... and I know as he gets older he'll love coming running.

I think maybe the difference is an ability to settle when you/they want.


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

We have a very low energy Vizsla. She's content to just hang out with me all day and there have been days when for whatever reason she doesn't get a walk at ALL, and she's completely fine with that. Almost everyone who meets her that knows the Vizsla breed comments on how calm she is. 

However, if you get her going she's full of spunk. What I am getting at here is there are V's who don't require as much exercise, but there probable aren't any V's that would *refuse* it. I think you'll have a fine running partner.


----------



## Melissa_DT (Jan 9, 2013)

Bentley will run around like a wild man when I take him out, and can go for long periods of time, but when he's at home with me he's perfectly content relaxing and being lazy. He even likes to stay asleep longer than me on weekend mornings and will lay in bed another half hour-hour after I get up and start my day. 

He always gets some form of exercise everyday, and that seems to be more than enough to keep him lazy at home.


----------



## MichelG (Aug 23, 2013)

Thanks everyone.
I guess most first time Vizsla owners are either worried the dog will be wild and climb up walls or will lack the essential qualities they are looking for when selecting that breed.
Your responses showed the wide range of personnalities in Vs but mostly that the owner can get a lot out of his companion if he just takes the time to teach, share and have fun.


----------



## TexasStar (Jan 13, 2013)

If you can train your V to walk at heel, it will exhaust her in a mile. the mental fight to control her inner V just for you, takes so much mental energy it wears her out. Then at the house she runs crazy loose for a while and is wiped out that night.


----------

